# MBTI typing for Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.



## AudreyGail (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello! I recently found out I'm an INTJ and so I'm addicted to typing fictional and real people now! I was wondering what your thoughts are on the characters of Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. I've hear Phil Coulson is INFP and that makes sense. Thoughts?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings AudreyGail and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum AudreyGail. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## toma (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome and have fun.


----------



## JuneBugJay (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello, @AudreyGail
I'll have to look into it then I'll share my thoughts.


----------



## FX (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

no real clue.....


nevertheless, what do you do with your time?


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AudreyGail (Oct 2, 2013)

@Zeit Um I didn't mean I spend all my time with MBTI stuff. I really can't read sarcasm at all if that's what you're doing...  I read and hang out with humans and stuff. I am a bit misanthropic though, typical INTJ in some ways, I guess.


----------



## Zeit (Dec 24, 2012)

Ha, I meant, I have no idea about SHEILD people.


Hanging out with humans is a bit of a crapshoot, mhm. Good luck with that. 

I used to think misanthropy in general was a petty thing, but now I have less problems than ever saying a lot of people and society are insane. We don't treat each other very well, on the whole or historically.


----------

